# Sinamics S120 mit Smart Line Modul Zwischenkreisüberspannung



## pasnos (9 Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Entschuldigung für mein Deutsch, ist bisschen  Scheiße, aber ihr werdet mehr oder weniger mich verstehen! Die Arbeit,  die hier im Forum gemacht wird ist einfach super!

Wir haben bei  einem S-120 mit Smart Line Modul und 2 Motor Modulen das  Einspeisungskabel des Gleichrichters verdrillt gemacht, weil das  irgendwie eine Siemens Vorschrift ist und seitdem haben wir Probleme mit  Zwischenkreisüberspannung, wenn die beiden Motoren des zweiten Motor  Modules (das größte von den zwei) abbremsen. Hat jemand eine Idee dazu?  Vorher (als die Einspeisungskabels der drei Phasen nicht verdrillt  waren) hatten wir nie solche Probleme. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen,  dass wir jetzt irgendwie zu viel Energie zurückspeisen.. 

Die  Zwischenkreisspannung ist im normalen Betrieb ca. 530V. Habe noch keine  Gelegenheit gehabt, ein Trace durchzuführen, das mache ich morgen, damit  ich feststellen kann, ob es wirklich Überspannungen am Zwischenkreis  gibt. Könnte es sein, dass es jetzt EMC Probleme gibt? Das ist aber ein  Leistungskreis, da sollte, glaube ich kein solches Problem geben..

Ich danke Ihnen


----------



## zako (10 Juni 2015)

... schau Dir mal folgendes Handbuch an, dort sind die EMV- Aufbaurichtlinien genannt:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/doconweb/pdf/SINUMERIK_SINAMICS_09_2009_D/emv.pdf?p=1

Bringen alle Module am Zwischenkreis Überspannung, oder nur ein Modul (ggf. ist dann einfach das Modul defekt)?


----------



## pasnos (11 Juni 2015)

Danke für die Antwort, ich werde das Handbuch durchblättern, es wird bestimmt was Relevantes geben.

Es  gibt ein 5kW Smart Line Modul und 2 Doppel Motor Module. Das erste ist  2*5 Ampere und es hat 2 Servomotoren, einer ist 1.5 kW der anderer 1.8  kW. Das zweite Motor Modul ist 2*18 Ampere und es hat 2 Servomotoren,  der erste ist 3.8 kW der zweite ist 3.3 kW. In die Anlage aber läuft  jede Zeit nur ein Motor, also es sollte das smart Line Modul genügend  sein. Die Rückspeisung Bremsenergie wird ins Netz zurüclgespeist. Es  gibt kein Bremswiderstandsmodul in der Anlage.

Probleme habe ich  nur mit der Rückspeisung Bremsenergie vom großen Motor Modul mit beiden  Motoren. Ich habe heute das Verfahrsatzprofil vom Interpolator in der  Control Unit bisschen runtergestellt, so dass die Nenndrehzahl der  Motoren beim Positionieren nicht überschritten wird und gab's heute  eigentlich keine Probleme. Aber ich denke, ein Servomotor hätte mit  höheren Geschwindigkeiten als seine Nenngeschwindigkeit positioniert  werden können, oder bin ich falsch damit?

Dass das Modul defekt ist kann ich nicht so einfach verstehen. Hätte ich irgendwelche Störung/Meldung vom Regler haben müssen?


----------



## zako (11 Juni 2015)

... kleinere Drehzahl bedeutet kleinere Leistung, d.h. das wäre schon eine mögliche Erklärung.
Trace doch einfach mal
r70: Zwischenkreisspannung
r82: aktuelle Leistung aller laufenden Motoren (geht ja auf einer ControlUnit)

Synchronservomotoren sind sehr überlastfähig, d.h. die können typischerweise 3 - 5 fache Überlast (die Nenndrehzahl dient oft nur einer Einordnung- die gehen oft sehr viel später in Feldschwächung) .
Ein weiterer Effekt ist, wenn man die generatorische Leistung nicht wegbekommt, dann steigt die Zwischenkreisspanng (d.h. die Motoren können dann noch mehr Leistung ).


----------



## pasnos (12 Juni 2015)

Danke Zako

Hab heute einen Trace durchgeführt und bleibt eigentlich die Zwischenkreisspannung unter 535V. Also ich kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen wie es wirklich Überspannung gegeben hat. Dafür sollten 750 V überschritten werden, oder?... Ich lasse die Regelung bisschen lockerer regeln. Seit 2 Tage gibt es Ruhe.. Ich melde mich wieder falls es noch wieder komische Probleme auftreten-


----------

